# 7.2-stable i386 patch level?



## LateNiteTV (Jun 13, 2009)

where can i find information on the patch level of 7.2-stable i386?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2009)

When using freebsd-update you mean? I think it's in /var/db/freebsd-update/tag as the 3rd or 4th field (between '|' delimiters).


----------



## vivek (Jun 13, 2009)

uname -a or -r command gives information about patch level. 

```
uname -r
```
7.2-RELEASE-p1

p1 is patch level 1.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think there is a patch level for -STABLE.  It is a snapshot which is updated continuously.  A -RELEASE, OTOH, has a patch level as bugs or security fixes are implemented from a standard starting point.  That's just not the case for -STABLE.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 13, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a patch level for -STABLE.  It is a snapshot which is updated continuously.  A -RELEASE, OTOH, has a patch level as bugs or security fixes are implemented from a standard starting point.  That's just not the case for -STABLE.



thank you, thats what i was looking for. i rebuilt world and noticed that it was still #0, so i started searching around but i couldnt find anything.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, that #0 in stable simply means: this is the first kernel built from the currently installed source. Build another kernel from the same source (and with the same ident), and it becomes #1. Upgrade your sources and build a kernel, and it will be #0 again.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 14, 2009)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh. cool thanks.


----------

